# Альтернативное лечение грыж позвоночника



## уефа (12 Ноя 2009)

Добрый день, форумчане. Хочу рассказать свою иторию болезни и пути к победе над ней. Грыжу обнаружили в 2008 году, при прохождении МРТ. Грыжа 7мм L5 S1 и протрузии выше. Начиналась болезнь с боли в пояснице, затем перешло на заднюю часть правой ноги. Перепробовал все варианты лечения, предлагаемые нашей медициной (обезбаливающие препараты, блокады, капельницы, физиотерапия, иглоукалывание, пиявки, вытяжки позвоночника, ЛФК и т.д.). Болезнь только прогрессировала. Весной 2009 уже не мог спать от боли и не мог выйти на улицу, т.к. через 10-15 минут боль начинала резко усиливаться. Никакие обезболивающие уже не помогали. Дали 3 группу инвалидности.  Хотел уже соглашаться на операцию, но мама предложила последний вариант. 

Я скептически отнесся к ее предложению, но других вариантов у меня уже не осталось. Метод лечение меня очень заинтересовал. Я думал будет какой-нибудь заговор, как обычно в деревнях, а мне было сказано: "Сам загнал себя в такое положение, только сам сможешь и выбраться". "Cам загнал" - это жизнь без движения. Мой распорядок дня  до болезни: машина своя - машина рабочая - машина своя - компьютер - диван. Пришлось наверстывать в деревне. Пробыл там 2 недели, ходил  не менее 20км. в день быстрым темпом. Помимо ходьбы нельзя было сидеть и спать на животе. 

По приезду домой ходил каждый день по 2 часа (12-15км.). Cамочувствие стало улучшаться по прошествию месяца, боль стала отступать. На данный момент прошло 5 месяцев. Cамочувствие отличное, вернулся к обычной жизни (за исключением подьема тяжестей). Боль беспокоит очень редко (появляется когда по старой привычке рванешь что-нибудь тяжелое, тутже иду в лесопарк "захаживать" свою вину). ЯМРТ повторное не делал, да уже и не хочется.

 Поэтому не отчаиватесь, ищите варианты борьбы с этой болезнью. Наш организм может сам себя излечивать, надо только помочь ему. И подскажите своим родственником, пусть ведут активный образ жизни, что бы избежать таких проблем. Если кто бывает за границей, наверное видели, как там популярна "Скандинавская ходьба" с лыжными палками. Только в Европе - это профилактика, а у нас к сожалению - лечение.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2009)

*Альтернативное лечение грыж позвоночника.*



уефа написал(а):


> ходил  не менее 20км. в день быстрым темпом. Помимо ходьбы нельзя было сидеть и спать на животе. После первого курса через месяц надо показаться еще раз. По приезду домой ходил каждый день по 2 часа (12-15км.).



Все совершенно верно goodgoodgood


----------



## Мэри Б (20 Ноя 2009)

*уефа* 
  Очень интересный метод.good Мне тоже нравится. Пожалуй с него и начну (грыжа L4-5, история описана в разделе грыжи тема "фитнес с грыжей L4-5?"). Очень люблю ходить.
  Только вот делема: где ходить девушке? По городским улицам наверное не очень полезно; по лесу одной - страшновато.
  Наверное надо искать эдиномышленников по ходьбе.
А ходить нужно в обычной обуви или ортопедической?


----------



## horeograf (15 Дек 2009)

уефа написал(а):


> Пробыл там 2 недели, ходил  не менее 20км. в день быстрым темпом. Помимо ходьбы нельзя было сидеть и спать на животе.


Подскажите пожайлуста, сразуже в первый день 20 км прошли и ли же увеличивали нагрузку постепенно? И как вы себя чувствовали в первый раз? 

Мне 53 года и такаяже грыжа,  как у вас. Я недавно попытался  пройтись пешком около 10 км правда в городе, думал не дойду до дома, потом пол дня отлёживался. И ещё можно ли ходить на тренажёре? С уважением, очень жду ответа.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Дек 2009)

horeograf написал(а):


> Подскажите пожайлуста, сразуже в первый день 20 км прошли и ли же увеличивали нагрузку постепенно?


Ну не надо полностью игнорировать здравый смысл. Какие 20 км? Мы полжизни сидели сидьмом и теперь решили дать стране угля?
Начинают все с минимальных нагрузок соответствующих степени тренированности организма. Не доводите себя в один день до изнеможения и крепатуры во всем мышечном фасаде включая мимическую мускулатуру. Начните с минимума, который спокойно может выносить ваш организм и постепенно добавляйте нагрузки.


----------



## юрок (15 Дек 2009)

+мульен...Если раньше нагрузок не было, то минимум две недели нужно очень аккуратно разгонятся.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (26 Дек 2009)

Мэри Б написал(а):


> Только вот делема: где ходить девушке? По городским улицам наверное не очень полезно; по лесу одной - страшновато.


На ближайшем школьном стадионе. По-кругу


----------



## уефа (1 Янв 2010)

> Подскажите пожайлуста, сразуже в первый день 20 км прошли и ли же увеличивали нагрузку постепенно? И как вы себя чувствовали в первый раз?
> 
> Мне 53 года и такаяже грыжа, как у вас. Я недавно попытался пройтись пешком около 10 км правда в городе, думал не дойду до дома, потом пол дня отлёживался. И ещё можно ли ходить на тренажёре? С уважением, очень жду ответа.


На лечении в деревне все проходят 20км в день. Я начинал с трех заходов. С утра 7км, днем 7км, вечером 7км. Нагрузку перенес нормально, т.к. я бывший спортсмен + свежий воздух + лесная земляная дорога. В городе нагрузка переносится гораздо сложнее: асфальт + грязный воздух. Поэтому ищите место подальше от дорог и желательно земляные тропинки (парк). Сейчас ходьба - это мой стиль жизни. Хожу с утра перед работой 1 час и вечером после работы 1 час. Перестал пользоваться лифтом. С начала лечения прошло восемь месяцев. Боль в ноге появляется лишь иногда, если долго стоять на одном месте или поднять что-то тяжелое. За восемь месяцев похудел на 8 кг. и исчезла одышка при восхождении на 4 этаж по лестнице.
На тренажере ходить не советую даже здоровым людям - останетесь без коленок.

Добавлено через 16 минут


> А ходить нужно в обычной обуви или ортопедической?


Ходить желательно в спортивной обуви (кроссовки). Фирменные кроссовки (адидас, рибок, найк и т.д.) очень легкие, удобные, подошва смягчает нагрузку при хождении по твердому покрытию (асфальту), и они не развалятся через месяц. У нас в Питере, в фирменных дисконт-магазинах, они стоят от 700 рублей.


----------



## AAS (1 Янв 2010)

*уефа* а Вы защищаете позвончник при ходьбе? Ну я имею ввиду - пользуетесь ли Вы при этом полужестким корсетом?


----------



## уефа (5 Янв 2010)

> уефа а Вы защищаете позвончник при ходьбе? Ну я имею ввиду - пользуетесь ли Вы при этом полужестким корсетом?


При ходьбе не от чего защищать позвоночник. Пользуюсь полужестким корсетом только при длительном статическом сидении (офис, машина) и поднятии тяжелого.


----------



## neshli (11 Мар 2010)

А подскажите как это физиологически обусловлено? 
В смысле отчего наступает улучшение при ходьбе???


----------



## Elena.31 (11 Мар 2010)

Добрый всем вечер! Действительно все утверждают, что движение это жизнь. А как двигаться при грыже в ШОП С6-С7? Врач на ЛФК разрешает только легкие кивки в бок и вперед, рекомендует носить воротник Шанца для покоя. Как это можно совместить с активным движением для выздоровления? Стращают новым обострением если не буду слушаться!


----------



## уефа (14 Мар 2010)

neshli написал(а):


> А подскажите как это физиологически обусловлено?
> В смысле отчего наступает улучшение при ходьбе???


Человек по своей природе должен двигаться. При ходьбе развиваются и правильно работает мышечный корсет позвоночника. В современном мире движения все меньше и меньше, мышцы атрофируются, перестают работать правильно. Появляются протрузии, вылезают грыжи.


----------



## Blagodar (16 Мар 2010)

Можно ли так долго и быстро ходить при обострении и резких болях? И вообще, как считают специалисты - можно и нужно ли заниматься через боль? Например, вот таким видом ходьбы или вытяжкой на профилакторе Евминова?


----------



## уефа (18 Мар 2010)

Blagodar написал(а):


> Можно ли так долго и быстро ходить при обострении и резких болях? И вообще, как считают специалисты - можно и нужно ли заниматься через боль? Например, вот таким видом ходьбы или вытяжкой на профилакторе Евминова?


Пока молчат специалисты отвечу, что в деревне, где я лечился все были с болями и обострениями (навряд ли кто поедет лечиться, когда не болит). При записи на лечение всех предупреждали, чтобы запасались обезболивающими.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (20 Мар 2010)

Про ходьбу. 
Мой тренер по ЛФК велела мне ходить так: правая нога вперёд-левое плечо и рука вперёд и наоборот. Даже если вы несёте в одной руке сумку, то плечом руки, которая несёт сумку всё равно делаете движение вперёд. 
При такой ходьбе получается самомассаж позвоночника. :nyam:


----------



## уефа (20 Мар 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Про ходьбу.
> Мой тренер по ЛФК велела мне ходить так: правая нога вперёд-левое плечо и рука вперёд и наоборот. Даже если вы несёте в одной руке сумку, то плечом руки, которая несёт сумку всё равно делаете движение вперёд.
> При такой ходьбе получается самомассаж позвоночника. :nyam:



Все правильно. При оздоровительной ходьбе нужно широко размахивать руками (отличный пример Порфирий Иванов) или ходить с лыжными палками (как ходит вся Европа), чтобы работал весь мышечный корсет позвоночника.


----------



## Osteoropat (19 Ноя 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Про ходьбу.
> Мой тренер по ЛФК велела мне ходить так: правая нога вперёд-левое плечо и рука вперёд и наоборот. Даже если вы несёте в одной руке сумку, то плечом руки, которая несёт сумку всё равно делаете движение вперёд.
> При такой ходьбе получается самомассаж позвоночника. :nyam:



Видал я таких людей. Если со стороны посмотреть то выглядит очень смешно. Помоему, так ходит народ из какойто молодежной неформальной группировки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2010)

> ...*правая *нога вперёд-*левое *плечо и рука вперёд и наоборот.


Так это нормальная обычная ходьба.
Кто ходит наоборот?nono


----------



## Alena (21 Ноя 2010)

подскажите, уефа, а сама грыжа уменьшилась или только боли ушли и дали возможность легче жить?


----------



## abelar (21 Ноя 2010)

уефа написал(а):


> Пока молчат специалисты отвечу, что в деревне, где я лечился .


Под "деревней" Вы имеете ввиду Питер?..:blush200:
А. что касается деревни Ириновка, то на сегодняшний день там "лечит" не тот человек, и не так. Принцип простой: после невразумительных дерганий и идиотских пассов, заставить человека ходить 10км. Кто "дойдет", тот поправится. Кто не дойдет - увезут на "скорой" и пусть врачи разбираются..." furious 
Хотя принцип: "если - что, то взятки-гладки" по-прежнему остался. Диплома-то нет...

Добавлено через 2 минуты


уефа написал(а):


> При записи на лечение всех предупреждали, чтобы запасались обезболивающими.


Если перед посадкой в пассажирский самолет, Вам обьявят запастись парашютом, полетите?aiwan


----------



## Alena (21 Ноя 2010)

Ходьба для позвоночника считается полезной. Обычно современные врачи рекомендуют ходить полчаса в день и называют это лечебной ходьбой.
Есть еще старый метод - ходить по 10 км с дощечкой или книгой на спине, якобы тогда начинают работать неработающие мышцы спины. 
Некоторые иностранные доктора и наша кинезиолог Л.Ф.Васильева предлагают качаться аналогичным образом как предлагает Игорь-Alchimik в посте про пиявки и баланс.
В фильме Цигун. Упражнения для спины Алекс Анатоль предлагает в течение 10 минут в день ходить спиной вперед, заложив руки за спину, выворачивая при этом носки наружу. Он утверждает что такая ходьба задействует неработающие мышцы спины. Интересно было бы почитать мнение специалистов и мнение тех, кто практиковал такую ходьбу


----------



## Буся (9 Дек 2010)

Уважаемые специалисты так и не ответили - есть ли какое научное обоснование этому методу? Реально он избавляет от проблем с позвоночником? Или уважаемому *уефа* просто повезло- мож планиды его так сошлись в тот день?
Уважаемый уефа, если возможно, напишите, как сейчас со здоровьем. Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Дек 2010)

Все, что псевдонаучно, не имеет научного обоснования.


----------



## юрок (3 Янв 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Уважаемые специалисты так и не ответили - есть ли какое научное обоснование этому методу? Реально он избавляет от проблем с позвоночником? Или уважаемому *уефа* просто повезло- мож планиды его так сошлись в тот день?
> Уважаемый уефа, если возможно, напишите, как сейчас со здоровьем. Спасибо.



Да все просто, позвоночник своего рода пружина, так же как и стопа, при хотьбе позвонки как бы смещаются вверх вниз, а диски как губка сжимаются и разжимаются впитывая воду из мышц, плюс поднятие иммунитета работает. только не привязывайтесь к расстояниям, главное что бы вы комфортно себя чувствовали, а там уже организм подскажет сколько ему нужно- 50 метров или 100 км, я лично мог только 50 м пройти вначале, потом такая боль что только лежать. Но вода и камень точит. для начинающих я бы посоветовал одно простое упражнение- подъем на носках и удар пятками о поверхность, как бы встряхивание. рохоже на ходьбу. только можно делать везде.


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Янв 2011)

юрок написал(а):


> Да все просто, позвоночник своего рода пружина, так же как и стопа, при хотьбе позвонки как бы смещаются вверх вниз, а диски как губка сжимаются и разжимаются впитывая воду из мышц, плюс поднятие иммунитета работает.



Абсолютно неправильно.

Добавлено через 1 минуту


юрок написал(а):


> только не привязывайтесь к расстояниям, главное что бы вы комфортно себя чувствовали, а там уже организм подскажет сколько ему нужно- 50 метров или 100 км.



Абсолютно правильно.

Будьте здоровы, не уходите с форума - для людей очень важны положительные примеры!!!


----------



## юрок (4 Янв 2011)

> Абсолютно неправильно.


Обоснуйте. Встречал много больных которые лечились длительными поездками в авто, видимо встряхивания каким то образом влияют, да и на себе испытывал, при обострении километров 100 проедешь становилось легче.



> Будьте здоровы, не уходите с форума - для людей очень важны положительные примеры!!!


Без проблем, лишь бы модераторы не выгнали)))


----------



## Romantic (4 Янв 2011)

При длительных поездках правильно комфортно сидели

Я вот дык в маршрутке сидя ехал в правильной позе, но в задумчивости расслабился и на "лежачем полицейском" получил толчок, от которого почувствовал как сдавило больное место.

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread1372.html
Вот тута все сказано


----------



## Буся (4 Янв 2011)

юрок написал(а):


> Обоснуйте. Встречал много больных которые лечились длительными поездками в авто, видимо встряхивания каким то образом влияют, да и на себе испытывал, при обострении километров 100 проедешь становилось легче.



А я после таких встряхиваний в транспорте, два месяца пластом лежала, и ходила, извините, в тазик:blush200:


----------



## Romantic (4 Янв 2011)

Думаю можно без авто в удобном положении ноги гимнасткой напрягать и будет счастье

Во время работы коли припечет слегка, делаю "ласточку" попеременно с задержкой в позе на 6-10 сек, но стараясь не наклонять шибко корпус, только ноги назад задираю- тож отпускает


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Янв 2011)

юрок написал(а):


> Обоснуйте.



Обосновываю - ни в одной медицинской книжке про спину, прочитанной за двадцать с лишним лет, нет подтверждения "пружинной" модели позвоночника. Движения в нем гораздо более сложные. Если читаете медико-биологические термины на английском, могу поискать и переслать в личку пару интересных статей.


----------



## михаcm (5 Апр 2013)

Привет всем! Хочу поделиться своим опытом борьбы с грыжей L5-L6, очень большая))))) Много познания дала книга И.Данилова "Остеохондроз для профессионального пациента", скачайте, почитайте. По поводу ходьбы он объясняет почему это лечит. Только при ходьбе происходит естественное питание межпозвонковых дисков жидкостью, путем осмома, ПРИ ХОДЬБЕ, НЕ БЕГЕ!!!! Это единственное природное условие их питания и соответственно восстановления, все остальное временные проявления желания облегчить боль. Сам проверил на себе, сначала ходьба, потом турник с ремнями и глубоким провисанием и брусья, если не лениться_ результат растет с геометрической прогрессией)))) Всем доброго здоровья и бодрости духа))))


----------

